# SHELLS?



## hntr73 (Jan 1, 2011)

Need a box or two preferably!!!
Anyone know of any available??
20ga Winchester long beard xr #5

Can't find anywhere? Help please


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## benelli/girl (Feb 16, 2012)

hntr73 said:


> Need a box or two preferably!!!
> Anyone know of any available??
> 20ga Winchester long beard xr #5
> 
> ...


Try fin fur & feathers (Toledo area) I was there Friday and I believe I saw some. Call first! Don’t know how far that is from you or how desperately you want them. Last year was a joke trying to find turkey loads for 20 ga.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been seeing turkey shells in just about every sporting goods store i've been in the last few weeks here in SE Michigan. Sportsman's Warehouse in Troy, Dunhams in Chesterfield/Port Huron, even Family Farm and Home had some the other day.


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

hntr73 said:


> Need a box or two preferably!!!
> Anyone know of any available??
> 20ga Winchester long beard xr #5
> 
> ...


Dunhams in big rapids had them a couple days ago when I was there.


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

These guys have them in stock, if you want to buy from the couch:








Winchester Ammo STLB2035 Long Beard XR Shot-Lok 20 Gauge 3' 1 1/4 oz 5 Shot 10 Bx/ 10 Cs


<p>Forty yards has long been the standard by which all turkey loads were measured. No more. It's time to go farther with Winchester Longbeard XR. Featuring new-to-the-world Shot-Lok Technology. Longbeard XR offers the tightest patterns and longest shot capability of any traditional turkey load...




battlehawkarmory.com





$25 for a box of ten rounds, plus shipping. Maybe worth it if you have to drive far to get them.


----------



## hntr73 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree last year was terrible to get shells.
night before the season I had to drive 2 hours away to get a box. 
I found out that morning I was out of shells.
spent I believe 6 hours on the phone calling everyone.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Try here:









20 Gauge Ammo shotgun 3


In-stock best prices for 20 Gauge Ammo shotgun 3




ammoseek.com


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

The most common 20ga shells i see at gunshops around me are winchester 2 3/4" super x in 4 and 5 shot. When the shelves were always bare there was a decent selection of them. If you are desperate for a box of shells they are $14 for 25 and you really arent losing that much in performance. Call em in a couple yards closer. 

I quit buying "Turkey loads" about 6 years ago. I Just use 5 or 6 shot. Kind of gor to thinking after my youngest son bagged his bird 5 yrs in a row with a 16ga 2 3/4" load of 6 shot. I am wasting my money on these high dollar shells.


----------



## Ricky B (Dec 17, 2019)

DirtySteve said:


> The most common 20ga shells i see at gunshops around me are winchester 2 3/4" super x in 4 and 5 shot. When the shelves were always bare there was a decent selection of them. If you are desperate for a box of shells they are $14 for 25 and you really arent losing that much in performance. Call em in a couple yards closer.
> 
> I quit buying "Turkey loads" about 6 years ago. I Just use 5 or 6 shot. Kind of gor to thinking after my youngest son bagged his bird 5 yrs in a row with a 16ga 2 3/4" load of 6 shot. I am wasting my money on these high dollar shells.


I've used nothing but regular 2 3/4" high brass 6's for two decades. Have never missed a bird I've shot at. All of them DRT. I'll never understand the draw to these high dollar shells considering just about anything opens up significantly beyond 40 yards.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

I start hunting turkeys in the 70's back when you had 4 days to hunt and only until noon ....loaded my own shells back then still loading them today....
12 ga. 3" #5 copper plated 1 7/8".....one shot one turkey.....for over 45 years....


----------

